# Added phone number



## RainRune207 (Jun 15, 2013)

My iPhone has added a number into my iMessaging account and it's no one I know. I don't know how to get rid of it and I don't know what to do.


----------



## Caidyn123 (Jun 24, 2013)

Try sliding right on the number in the messaging app and tap delete. Hope I helped.


----------

